# Angel Eyes !?



## Divo25 (Jan 3, 2007)

Whats the deal with "angel eyes" headlights and how do they work? I see that alot of ya'll have them and they look great and ive been researching them and i just dont understand how they work. Is it only the ring that lights up or does it light up like a normal headlight? Also do they work with Sylvania Silver Stars Ultra bulbs? If some one can explain how they work and where i can get them that would be great. I probably should have done this before i spent money and effort restoring my stock ones.....


----------



## EvilPotato (Sep 6, 2005)

it's just an acryling ring around the reflector being lit by 2 LEDs (not like the BMW ones, and not as bright)


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

Divo25 said:


> Whats the deal with "angel eyes" headlights and how do they work? I see that alot of ya'll have them and they look great and ive been researching them and i just dont understand how they work. Is it only the ring that lights up or does it light up like a normal headlight? Also do they work with Sylvania Silver Stars Ultra bulbs? If some one can explain how they work and where i can get them that would be great. I probably should have done this before i spent money and effort restoring my stock ones.....


Yes there are two head lights per side, one main and one dipped, and you have to use H3 or H4 bulbs, but yes you can put silver stars in them using the correct number. dont increase the wattage though, i read the housing will melt, dont know if its true.

I like mine !!


----------



## marchi (Jan 12, 2007)

here is a pic of mine on a 200sx. they are just like the others said. its just 2 leds that light up an acrlic ring around the high beam. you can use any light (h1 or h3) style as long as the bulb is the same H#


----------



## l.a.x.i.r. (Aug 9, 2004)

you can also make your own at very little cost, here is a link









Creating Custom Angel Eyes


----------



## Burn 17 (Dec 1, 2004)

ya fun to instal tho, joking, but the ring is just for looks, its not your driving light you still have your high and low beams in your lightting unit


----------

